# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Niezdiagnozowane od czterech lat przyczyny przewlekłego bólu pleców

## manonfire

Dzień dobry. Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich na forum i od razu przechodzę do rzeczy, ponieważ moja historia jest dość rozbudowana, więc i tak zajmie sporo miejsca. Postaram się przedstawić sytuację możliwie najbardziej rzeczowo, bez narzekania i wtrącania swoich przemyśleń (choć prawda jest taka, że ze względu na opisane poniżej przejścia mój stan psychiczny jest, delikatnie mówiąc, opłakany).

I)	Objawy: przewlekły, nieustający, wędrujący ból całych pleców, przemieszczający się w ciągu dnia i obejmujący wszystkie odcinki (najbardziej część piersiową). Ból nie promieniuje do kończyn, nie występuje ich drętwienie, nie powoduje ograniczonej ruchomości. Czasem bardzo lekko promieniuje do klatki piersiowej. Poziom bólu waha się pomiędzy lekkim a silnym poprzez wszystkie stany pośrednie. Jest to ból napięciowy, mięśniowy, czasem przechodzący w uczucie przypominające przykładanie rozpalonego żelaza (oczywiście nie aż tak silny, ale to podobny typ bólu). Ten stan w znacznym stopniu paraliżuje moje życie i wszelką aktywność.
II)	Objawy drugorzędne: 
- silny ból w odcinku piersiowym podczas pochylania głowy do przodu w niektórych pozycjach;
- niewielki ból w lewym nadgarstku i uczucie jego „przeskakiwania” (USG nadgarstka niczego nie wykazało); być może to osobna rzecz, która zupełnie nie jest powiązana z plecami, ale w okresach nasilenia bólu pleców nadgarstek też zawsze mocniej daje o sobie znać;
- uczucie spięcia/napięcia całego ciała; nie potrafię stwierdzić, czy to ból powoduje napięcie, czy to napięcie intensyfikuje dolegliwości bólowe (a może to elementy połączone i wpływają na siebie nawzajem).
III)	Występowanie bólu: nie zauważyłem żadnej pewnej reguły co do tego, kiedy następuje nasilenie bólu i od czego jest zależne, ale wzmożenie objawów zauważam często  w następujących sytuacjach:
- znajdowanie się w wyprostowanej pozycji siedzącej (z oparciem lub bez) – właściwie wytrzymanie w tej pozycji dłużej niż godzinę – dwie dziennie jest już teraz niemożliwe;
- podczas podróży pociągiem, samochodem, autobusem itd.
- podczas intensywnego dnia, kiedy dużo się dzieje;
- podczas długich spacerów, chodzenia po górach;
- przed stresującymi wydarzeniami i zaraz po nich (co ciekawe, nie w ich trakcie – wtedy ból jest zdecydowanie mniejszy, może ze względu na adrenalinę).
Ból nie budzi mnie w nocy, ale nie ustępuje nigdy. Jest nieco bardziej znośny, gdy znajduję się w pozycji  półleżącej i gdy zajmuję się czymś, co pochłania całą moją uwagę. Prawdopodobnie wpływają też na niego zmiany pogody i moje samopoczucie.
IV)	Historia choroby, diagnostyki i leczenia:
Etap 1, 4 lata temu.
Wtedy pojawiły się pierwsze bóle, w okresie bardzo dla mnie stresującym. Ból pleców towarzyszył w tym czasie innym objawom: kołataniu serca, problemom ze skórą i cerą, napadom paniki, stanom lękowym. Ból pojawiał się zawsze po skończonym dniu pracy, kiedy wychodziłem z biura (praca siedząca przy komputerze, ale nie więcej niż 7–8 godzin dziennie). Kiedy ból łapał po południu, trzymał zazwyczaj 2–3 godziny, po czym się uspokajał. W dni wolne od pracy objawów bólowych nie obserwowałem.
•	lekarz pierwszego kontaktu – stwierdził problem ze stresem i możliwe zaburzenia nerwicowe, przepisał Xanax, Proplanolol oraz Hydroksyzynę – leki nie wpłynęły znacząco na poprawę mojego samopoczucie ani na zmniejszenie bólu;
•	ortopeda – nie stwierdził niczego niepokojącego, brak diagnozy, brak proponowanego leczenia.
Etap 2, 3 lata temu 
Zmieniłem pracę i tryb życia, wyrzucając z niego stres. Wszystkie objawy z wyjątkiem bólu pleców stopniowo ustąpiły. Ból natomiast potrafił już trzymać przez cały dzień, tyle że często jeszcze ustępował, np. 3 dni bólu, a potem 2 dni bez bólu.
•	ortopeda 2 – nie znalazł żadnego problemu; minimalna skolioza, nieco powiększona kifoza, kręgozmyk w odcinku lędźwiowym, drobne wady wrodzone – nic z tego nie uzasadnia takich bólów i nie powinno dawać takich objawów. Wykonane prześwietlenie kręgosłupa. Diagnozy brak. Pomysłu na leczenie brak;
•	neurolog – badanie neurologiczne nie wykazało żadnych nieprawidłowości. Diagnozy brak;
•	lekarz pierwsze kontaktu – wyczuł powiększoną wątrobę, przepisał leki na uspokojenie. Przy okazji zrobiłem badanie tarczycy – tu też wszystko w porządku. Diagnozy brak;
•	endokrynolog – dokładne badania krwi wykazały podwyższony poziom bilrubiny (prawdopodobny zespół Gilberta), badanie na pasożyty nie wykazało nic, tak samo jak badanie na choroby reumatoidalne. Diagnoza: ból spowodowany chorobą refleksową żołądka  - żaden inny lekarz nie uznał tego rozpoznania;
•	fizjoterapeuta – rok zabiegów fizjoterapeutycznych (terapia manualna, klin Keltenborna, zestaw ćwiczeń do wykonywania w domu, bańki chińskie, masaże) – brak poprawy. Fizjoterapeuta za każdym razem stwierdzał bardzo silne napięcie mięśni pleców;
•	joga - prawie rok rozciągania się, uspokajania i aktywizowania jogą - nie zmniejszyło to bólu, a zaraz po zajęciach nawet się on nasilał.
Etap 3, 2 lata temu
Ból stał się bólem ciągłym, przewlekłym, z okresami pogorszenia i poprawy.
•	ortopeda 3 – wykonana tomografia odcinka lędźwiowego i piersiowego – nie wykazały niczego niepokojącego. Diagnozy brak;
•	fizjoterapeuta 2 – nowy fizjoterapeuta postawił na fizykoterapię (prądy, tens) – brak efektów. Nowa terapia manualna również nie przyniosła poprawy;
•	neurolog 2 – przepisał leki uspokajające, rozluźniające; przyjmowałem Movalis, Polprazol i Myolastan –bez jakichkolwiek pozytywnych rezultatów;
•	gastroenterolog – zlecił USG jamy brzusznej, które niczego nie wykazało.
Etap 4, kilka miesięcy temu
•	neurolog 3 – diagnoza: jakiś niewielki nerw jest podrażniany przez przewód biegnący wzdłuż kręgosłupa – żaden inny lekarz nie potwierdził tej diagnozy. Propozycji leczenia brak.
•	fizykoterapia – krioterapia, prądy, jonoforeza – brak większych efektów, jedynie niewielka, bardzo krótkotrwała poprawa po jonoforezie;
•	kręgarz – niewielka poprawa po pierwszych wizytach, po czym ból w pełni powrócił i kolejne wizyty już nie pomagały;
•	neurolog 4 – po bardzo dokładnym badaniu nie stwierdził niczego niepokojącego. Diagnozy brak;
•	anestezjolog – diagnozy brak. Przepisał Bunondol, żeby leczyć ból (0.2 mg 3 razy na dobę); lek ograniczył ból o jakieś 30%, ale po odstawieniu dolegliwości wróciły ze zdwojoną siłą (zamiast schodzić z tego leku powoli odstawiłem go z dnia na dzień i przez 10 dni chorowałem z powodu objawów odstawienia – objawy minęły, ale ból oczywiście pozostał i jest jeszcze silniejszy niż przed okresem zażywania leku);
•	psychiatra – diagnoza: zaburzenia lękowe. Zalecenia: trening autogenny Shultza oraz leki:
- Citabax – brak poprawy;
- Xanax – brak poprawy;
- Elicea – poprawa w granicach 10 – 20%, na tyle niewielka, że trudno stwierdzić, czy naprawdę wynikała z tego leku, czy po prostu w tamtym okresie ból akurat sam z siebie był odrobinę mniejszy;
•	fizjoterapeuta 3 – przeprowadził dokładne badanie, sprawdził stan pleców i uznał, że nie ma nad czym pracować – plecy są w dobrym stanie i nawet mięśnie nie są już napięte;
•	psychoterapeuta – stwierdził syndrom DDA – być może ból jest z tym jakoś powiązany.
Etap 5, teraz
Na tym etapie wszyscy lekarze, z którymi pozostaję w kontakcie, są zgodni co do tego, że problemu należy szukać w psychice, ale to bardziej ze względu na to, że cała diagnostyka ciała nie wykazała nic. Wygląda to na przypadłość zwaną „psychalgią”, ale to tylko kolejna hipoteza, jedna z wielu, które pojawiły się w ciągu tych czterech lat. Wg tej teorii ból miałby mieć podłoże psychiczne i wynikać z jakichś nierozwiązanych spraw z przeszłości, konfliktów emocjonalnych itd. W tym momencie lekarze proszą mnie, żebym informował ich o postępach, bo żaden z nich nie spotkał się w swojej karierze z takim przypadkiem. Oprócz tego straszą, że im dłużej ból się utrzymuje, tym trudniej go będzie wyleczyć (a cztery lata to już bardzo długo)  i sugerują mi, żebym natychmiast coś z nim zrobił, a jednocześnie żaden z nich nie ma żadnej propozycji leczenia, jedynie domysły.
V Co dalej?
Będę bardzo wdzięczny za wszelkie propozycje, pomysły, teorie dotyczące mojej choroby. A przede wszystkim chciałbym zaczerpnąć Waszej opinii co do tego, jaką drogą powinienem teraz pójść:
- skupić się na psychoterapii i szukać owych konfliktów emocjonalnych, licząc na to, że po ich uświadomieniu sobie i rozwiązaniu problem zniknie?
- testować kolejne zestawy leków od psychiatry (antydepresanty), bo może któraś kombinacja zadziała?
- wrócić do Bunondolu lub szukać jakiegoś innego silnego leku przeciwbólowego, co oczywiście nie rozwiąże sprawy, ale pozwoli mi w miarę normalnie funkcjonować ?
- zrobić gastroskopię, bo a nuż jednak może istnieć jakiś związek z układem pokarmowym?
- spróbować akupunktury, bioenergoterapii, medycyny alternatywnej, retinologii?
- może hipnoza, która wymaże ból ze świadomości?
- wykonać jeszcze jakieś badania: tomografię odcinka szyjnego, EMG mięśni pleców, tomografię głowy?
- postawić na intensywną aktywność fizyczną: basen, wzmacnianie mięśni pleców na siłowni?

Aha, jedzenie czekolady odrobinę pomaga.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem, jaka przyczyna jest Twojego przewlekłego bólu pleców, skoro nawet lekarz jej nie zdiagnozował, trudno oczekiwać, że ktoś na forum poda Ci prawidłową diagnozę i gotowe rozwiązanie Twoich problemów. Moim skromnym zdaniem, powinieneś zainwestować swój czas w rehabilitację, może Ci pomóc, a na pewno nie zaszkodzi. Mojej teściowej w przezwyciężeniu przewlekłego bólu kręgosłupa pomógł turnus rehabilitacyjny w Klinice Rehabilitacyjnej "Nowy Dwór", w którym oprócz ćwiczeń u fizjoterapeuty, wykonywano zabiegi rehabilitacyjne - z tego, co ona mówiła, dość skuteczne.

----------


## manonfire

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Nie tyle spodziewam się gotowego rozwiązania, ile jakiegoś nowego tropu - może jest jakaś możliwość, którą lekarze pominęli. A jeśli nie - to wskazania, co najlepiej byłoby zrobić w mojej sytuacji. Rehabilitacja na pewno mi nie zaszkodzi, ale może zaszkodzić mojemu portfelowi.  :Smile:  Poza tym fizjoterapeuci mówią mi, że nie mają co robić, bo ich zdaniem wszystko jest w porządku.

----------


## greg_rzeszow

Stosuj dalej Bunondol 0,2mg 3x1. To bardzo dobry ale tez bardzo silny lek. 
Dołożył bym cos rozkurczowego na mięśnie (np. Baclofen, Sildalud)
W celu poprawy samopoczucia doraźnie Clonazepam 0,5mg przed snem (działa 24 godz) - terapia krótkotrwała

greg-Rzeszów

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj
Nie wiem czy jeszcze tu bywasz .
Jeżeli tak , to odezwij się prywatnie na mój nick (nie wracam do postów)
postaram się podpowiedzieć Ci kilka rzeczy.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie moge znaleźć żadnych namiarów na Pana... bardzo proszę o kontakt, gdyż zmagam się z bardzo podobnymi dolegliwościami :/ może wiedza Pana na ten temat będzie pomocna mi i na odwrót. Z ogromną nadzieją czekam na kontakt. joannacesarz87@gmail.com

----------


## grzegorz_rzeszow

Sam choruje na ZZSK (Zesztywniające Zapalenie Stawów Kręgosłupa) - jak czytam Pana dolegliwości to w dużej mierze dot. również mojej osoby. 
Proponowałbym powtórnie wykonać rezonans magnetyczny odcinka kręgosłupa L-S (lędźwiowy) oraz badanie w kierunku antygenu HLA b 27. Jeżeli antygen będzie dodatni to ma Pan na 98% ZZSK. Konieczne są także wyniki badania krwi (CRP, RF, OB).
Mam jak Pan przepisaną buprenorfinę. To bardzo skuteczny lek - dla mnie przynajmniej (bo są różnice osobnicze). Radze pozostać na dawce 0,2 mg x 3 dziennie (nie więcej bo to silny lek), Działa do 8 godzin (ja sam już biorę niestety 0,4 mg x 3 / dziennie pod kontrolą Reumatologa i Anestezjologa - bo mam postać agresywną ZZSK). Do tego mianseryna np. Miansec 10 mg - lek adjuwantowy - potęgujący działanie p/bólowe (to lek antydepresyjny ale stosowany w terapii bólu). Dobrze jest połączyć Bunondol 0,2 mg z 1 tabl. paracetamolu 500 mg. Silne leki opioidowe powinno łączyć się z prostymi anelgetykami (wtedy mają dużą moc).
Ja dodatkowo ma steryd (nie polecam) - Metypred 4mg i leki rozluźniające mięśnie (Tolperis VP ale może być również Sirdalud albo tańsza benzodiazepina np. Clonazepam - w małej dawce aby się nie przyzwyczaić. 
Z leków p/ bólowych i benzodiazepin schodzimy powoli, nie od razu!!! bo wtedy mamy przykre dolegliwości odstawienne. Np. Bunondol zmniejszamy o 0,1 mg na tydzień, Clonazepam co najwyżej 0,25 mg na tydzień.
Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia.
Leczę się 5 lat więc mam pewne "doświadczenie"  :Smile:  Oczywiście lekarz podejmie decyzję (to tylko moje rady - ale sprawdzone)
Grzegorz / Rzeszów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie też od dłuższego czasu strasznie dokucza ból pleców. Nie robiłam jeszcze badań żadnych, więc nie wiem, co może być przyczyną, ale czasami boli tak, że jak nie wezmę pyralginy, to z trudem chodzę.

----------

